# Giving Users Remote Access Permission



## markhimself (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi there guys!!
I was just wondering, i have a user who is member of the domain users group and the Remote desktop users group and when i try to remote desktop into the server with this user it gives me an error saying that this user does not have the appropriate permissions to log in and must be a part of the remote desktop users group! (but it already is) Only when this user is made a member of the domains admins group can this user log in! Now my question is, is there a way of allowing this user to log in without implementing a group policy?
Thanx guys!!!


----------



## crazijoe (Oct 19, 2004)

Did you add him (the domain user) to the Remote desktop users group of the local machine?


----------



## ecrocombe (Apr 15, 2007)

Allow log on through Terminal Services

This security setting determines which users or groups have permission to log on as a Terminal Services client.

Default:
On workstation and servers:
Administrators
Remote Desktop Users.

On domain controllers:
Administrators.

Step 1. You will find in the Domain Controller's Security Policy (in Administrative Tools) Security Settings>Local Policies>User Rights Assignment>Allow Log On Through Terminal Services by default this policy is "not defined". Just tick the "Define Policy" and add the Remote Desktop Users group to this to grant members the right to log on through Remote Desktop (AKA Terminal Services).

Step 2. (Optional) if you want this action to take affect immediantly click on Start>Run and type "gpupdate /force" without quotations.


----------

